# deodorant base?



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy a deodorant base? Pref M&P? I thought WSP had some but I do not see it now.

I did a search & only came up w/ saratogascents.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 3, 2007)

I think they have them in the lotion base area. Also try saratoga scents they also carry deo base.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 4, 2007)

pepper, I searched & searched at WSP & just can't find it. I think they must have disco'ed it :cry: . 

I did see it at saratoga I was just hoping to find it at one of my regular suppliers. It gets tough ordering 1 thing here & 1 thing there. I try hard to streamline things to limit the number of suppliers I use. It is easier to keep well stocked that way & save on shipping costs too.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG tell me about it! I purchase from over seven to eight suppliers because no one shop has more than half of what I need. It drives me nuts sometimes. Well hunny you are absolutely right you can only get it from saratogascents. Here is a recipe that might be useful.

2 parts lemongrass
2 parts lavender
1 part patchouli
1 part tea tree
1.2 oz beeswax
.8 oz coconut oil
.4 oz cocoa butter
this is from soapnuts I think


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, I have found base at a couple other companies but I don't want to spend $50.00 on a gallon & they do not offer samples.

I have decided to use my lotion bar recipe & add baking soda. That seems to be the common factor in most do it yourself deodorant reciped I have found. One recipe called for 1c baking soda & 1 cup olive oil. I will try 1 c of my lotion bar recipe (oils, butters & bee's wax)  plus 1c of BS & let you know how that works out.


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

OK so I made some deo up using my basic recipe for lip balm & added 2 tablespoons of baking soda per 1 1/2 oz of lip balm base & my test group loved it & all place orders for more!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 21, 2007)

that is awesome! I would love to try that one day. There is money in all natural deodorant.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 17, 2008)

How does everyone's deodorant recipes compare to store deodorant as far as performance? 

I spent a good deal of time thinking about this yesterday. I had a very busy massage day and I use natural deodorant....although at one point i was considering anti-perspirant because i had to change my shirt, wash the pits and reapply deodorant halfway through the day....

the best natural store bought deodorant i found was dessert essence tea tree which lasted the whole day, but that was a normal day, not a working up a sweat day.

and i found this powder recipe and liquid recipe. http://www.care2.com/greenliving/deodor ... rants.html 

I think I may try the liquid which is actually quite similar to my foot freshening spray i use at reflexology events.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 17, 2008)

well i'm guessing that natural (homemade deos) are made without ingredients that help with you not smelling bad. Not to stop you from perspiring.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 17, 2008)

I believe its the aluminum in the anti-perpirants that stops you from sweating...which, i'm not really down with that. i am just wondering how some of these recipes are at keeping you from stinking. i've tried a lot of natural deodorants and they are not all created equal...


----------



## Neil (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone have a recipe using Aluminum Chlorohydrate? Anyone ever reverse engineered a dry type speed stick of antipersirant/deoderant?

This inorganic Aluminum salt would be easy to work with and could be purchased online, only the recipe is missing!

If you believe everything you read, you should probably only use water as a deodorant.. Check out this article top 7 chemicals to stay away from when designing deodorant:
http://www.dyingtolookgood.com/deodorant_top7.html

from my research it doesnt seem as though so called natural deodorants work very well. The missing link is what makes up 10% of the earths surface.. Aluminum salt ( Aluminum Chloride)


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2008)

> from my research it doesnt seem as though so called natural deodorants work very well


I have about 40 regular deo customers that would argue that point with you :wink: .


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are a few actual pieces of feedback.



> I got this in Pink Sugar...it smells identical to the real perfume(which I wear all the time). It’s perfect! This is my second tube of this deodorant and it great...Prevents razor burn, like Dove's but a much with a stronger and more pleasant scent.





> Thank you for this fantastic product- It has a dry feeling not sticky like the natural ones sold in retail shops! Thank you for the great free samples to try - these all smell delicious! Yummy enough to eat!
> I will be ordering again from you very soon!Thanks!!!





> works so well and smells so good, I'll NEVER be going back to other deodorants again! Thanks so much, and for the wonderful surprise samples  I'll definitely be back for more!!!! Tame





> Wow, who would have thought a natural deodorant would work? Not me, but now I'm convinced! Thank you!





> Great service, speedy shipping, and wonderful product (long-lasting, sweet fragrance with nice texture--no stickiness, staining, or anything icky). LOVE. IT.





> your natural deodorants are the ONLY ones I use now!!! They smell fabulous and last 24 hours and then some  Keep 'em coming!!!





> I love this deoderant. It really protects me against odor well. I feel much safer using this deoderant because it is natural, and it works very well too. The available scents are great smelling and I love to use this deoderant.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 25, 2008)

Great testimonials Tab.  Good for you!  Is this from the homemade deodorant base or the suppliers base?  Sounds interesting.  Do you package in the twist-up tubes or the other regular solid deodorant tubes?

Inquiring minds want to know....  


Paul


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2008)

It's my recipe Paul.

INGREDIENTS: Soybean Oil, Beeswax, Sunflower Oil, Baking Soda, Cocoa Butter, Shea Butter, Vitamin E


----------



## Lane (Jan 26, 2008)

Tab- After reading those reviews, I want one now!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 26, 2008)

I did not expect them to work. I only made them because I had a local customer who asked me repeatedly to do so. They have been very well received and everyone is a repeat customer on them too. I have made jokes w/ my husband that they had better not start calling me the deodorant lady around town!


----------



## sofietje (Jan 26, 2008)

Tabitha, 
What's your own experience? Do you use it yourself? 
I am sure going to try making my own deodorant, but would love to hear what you think of yours.


----------



## Neil (Jan 26, 2008)

How do they work as an antipersperant?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think they would work as an antipersperant. 

I do not use them myself, funny huh? I also do not use my lotion or my lipbalm or my glycerin soap. I know I should at least try it out but I just have not gotten around to it yet.


----------



## sofietje (Jan 26, 2008)

Haha


----------



## Lane (Jan 26, 2008)

TAB- My daughter wants deo. so bad because "Mom and Dad have it" but I won't let her use it because of the chemicals...Would yours be ok for a kid? Wth it being so natural, I don't think it would hurt in any way... What do you think?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 26, 2008)

Lane,
Your daughter could *probably* eat it & be OK (minus the fragrance).


----------

